# 6'2'' 290 - Specialized vs Kona vs Santa Cruz vs Pivot or Yeti



## BigNevs (Feb 9, 2018)

I beat my bikes. I am 6-2 and 290. I want something to hold up to a verity of technical and trail rides. I love fast single track and I love a long climb. I have a 2012 Stumpjumper HT 29er but the feedback I have received is that its not enough bike....ok maybe true but it gets me where I want to go. An upgrade is in my future. Here is my list and I am wondering what thoughts are 

Specilized Camber 
Santa Cruze Tallboy 
Pivot 429 
Yeti ???? 
Kona ???? 


Those are the 5 I would love to upgrade to. Any ideas? So much has changed in 5 years....need some direction. Thanks


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I would definitely recommend some test rides, and all are decent choices, but if I were to recommend one that should be high on your list. . . . . it would be a TB3 with 27.5 plus wheels. You are going to keep the SJ HT?


----------



## BigNevs (Feb 9, 2018)

jeffj said:


> I would definitely recommend some test rides, and all are decent choices, but if I were to recommend one that should be high on your list. . . . . it would be a TB3 with 27.5 plus wheels. You are going to keep the SJ HT?


Thanks for the reply Jeff. I would like to think I'll keep it. Blue book is something like 500 so I could probably get 350-400 around here. At that I have a mind to keep it. I take any purchase process and review and review and review. I'll do some test rides for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not a Clyde- but from your list, I recommend the Tall Boy. You might want to also take a look at a Canfield Riot or Trek Fuel EX. Both are very robust frames.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Loved my Heckler...it was bulletproof. Was a fav on the Clyde forum back in the day.

My latest (Kona Process 153) is built like a tank and the more I ride it the happier I am with how it handles and climbs despite it's 'beefy' design. I'm 6'4" / 220 and this thing is NOT going to break.

http://forums.mtbr.com/kona/2018-kona-process-153-gen-2-a-1065618.html


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

Another vote on the process 153. I'm 6.2 but only about 200 ish all geared up. However, just looking at the process Frame, you know that thing can take a beating. 

Don't let the bike weight turn you off -it climbs really well for what it is. (climbs a whole lot better than my cheap cannondale catalyst 3 hardtail, FWIW)


----------



## BigNevs (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow I dig the Kona Process 


A lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Kona are on the road with their test ride fleets all across the USA this summer. Have a look to see if they will be anywhere near you. They have some nice bikes with them.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...-charts-pretty-much-all-xl-bikes-1043334.html

I've been very happy with my Camber. I am a little taller than you at 6'4" but appreciate the higher Stack of the Camber.


----------



## BigNevs (Feb 9, 2018)

Crockpot2001 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...-charts-pretty-much-all-xl-bikes-1043334.html
> 
> I've been very happy with my Camber. I am a little taller than you at 6'4" but appreciate the higher Stack of the Camber.


Nice bike man. Love the color matching fork to the wheels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

I would add Guerrilla Gravity to the mix too! Love my Smash...a very stout bike and fits me well at 6'7" 255ish!


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

fishrising said:


> I would add Guerrilla Gravity to the mix too! Love my Smash...a very stout bike and fits me well at 6'7" 255ish!


Hey what kind of rear shock you got on that bad boy? I'm the same weight but 6'2"... about to order another Knolly but was thinking air for more progressive feeling than coil. I love coil on my rig now but my local trail is kinda tame from what I grew up on. hummm??


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Bizarro said:


> Hey what kind of rear shock you got on that bad boy? I'm the same weight but 6'2"... about to order another Knolly but was thinking air for more progressive feeling than coil. I love coil on my rig now but my local trail is kinda tame from what I grew up on. hummm??


At my size, for any trail I decide to ride a full squish bike on, I haven no reason not to ride a coil...simply smoothes anything and everything out with my weight on the bike.

I'm running a Rock Shox Super Deluxe RCT coil with a 550 spring rate on that bike.


----------



## tilltheend (Dec 29, 2011)

Most guys are mentioning frames being robust but no one is commenting on suspension design. I thought the fsr was terrible for a big guy and yeti being near the top. I haven’t tried the kona or VPP bikes but wonder how they stack up?


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

Well... I have been on Knollys for over 10 years now and can't say enough on my past machines and my Chilly right now. I just ordered a Knolly Fugitive last week and the way I ride and being a big dude I have total confi in the design and how they put that bike together with their 4x4 design.. 12x157 rear and threaded BB. Niiiicccee. Check them out. Call and Ask for Cavan..They answer the phone and take the time to talk with you for all questions. Amazing CS and i love that. .. wicked great guy.. Tell him Kris said hello.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

The new Transitions are pretty burly.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Another vote for the TB3 in 27.5+. From everything I've read the VPP bikes are somewhat Clyde friendly. I'm finally at a point, 5 months and a lot of experimenting later, where I'm getting happy with the way my Bronson is riding. I considered a Hightower 27.5+ and demoed a Fuel EX 27.5+, but in the end decided I wanted a little more travel, and that a regular 27.5 would work for me. I may up the front tire to a 2.5 or 2.6, but the 2.3 DHF/DHRII combo has been plenty grippy for me for the time being.


----------



## steelworx (Aug 30, 2007)

6'2" 297 lbs Started riding again in '07 purchased a '07 Kona Hoss Deluxe, a hardtail. This bike was bombproof but beat me up on the trails on Front-Range Colorado trails. My first full-squish was a '08 Kona Four w/upgraded fork & shock, never really liked it and had issues trying to get the shock dialed in. I then picked up a used Santa Cruz Nomad with the 26" wheels, Loved it for everything but the wheel size. Just picked up a used Santa Cruz Tallboy c 1.0, absolutely LOVE the bike but I may need to go with a beefier wheelset. The rear end flex is worrying me a bit as it has quick release. Next bike will definately be a Santa Cruz with thru axles on both front and rear. A lower shock leverage ratio performs better for us big guys. Check this link out. https://www.vasttech.org/shock-leverage-ratiocurve.html


----------



## BigNevs (Feb 9, 2018)

steelworx said:


> 6'2" 297 lbs Started riding again in '07 purchased a '07 Kona Hoss Deluxe, a hardtail. This bike was bombproof but beat me up on the trails on Front-Range Colorado trails. My first full-squish was a '08 Kona Four w/upgraded fork & shock, never really liked it and had issues trying to get the shock dialed in. I then picked up a used Santa Cruz Nomad with the 26" wheels, Loved it for everything but the wheel size. Just picked up a used Santa Cruz Tallboy c 1.0, absolutely LOVE the bike but I may need to go with a beefier wheelset. The rear end flex is worrying me a bit as it has quick release. Next bike will definately be a Santa Cruz with thru axles on both front and rear. A lower shock leverage ratio performs better for us big guys. Check this link out. https://www.vasttech.org/shock-leverage-ratiocurve.html


Good feedback thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

